# Obama at USC



## spikethebest (Oct 22, 2010)

more pics here...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neontommy/sets/72157625088773287/with/5106234352/


----------



## DeanS (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the banners read *MOVING AMERICA FORWARD...WITHOUT OBAMA, BIDEN, PELOSI, BOXER AND FEINSTEIN* 

...the worst President EVER...and I was around when Carter was in office!


----------



## bettinge (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree Dean! Come on Cory.....who cares.

By the way, do you still have cactus fruit?


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 22, 2010)

yes i do


----------



## bettinge (Oct 22, 2010)

How much? Were they about $1 each delivered? I really don't remember!


----------



## Candy (Oct 22, 2010)

I bet the people who had to be held up in traffic today were not happy about it either. Seems there could be a better way of doing this. They helicoptered him in why not helicopter him out so we don't end up with a big mess. Dean you make it sound like if we were around for Carter that we must be ancient.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 22, 2010)

bettinge said:


> How much? Were they about $1 each delivered? I really don't remember!



that was for whole cactus pads, and the price for that is $1 + shipping. 

fruit is more. PM me


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh, I'll be voting. That's for sure. Bye Bye Babs.


----------



## Candy (Oct 22, 2010)

So correct me if I'm wrong Dean, but this is the way you feel?   Sorry after reading your post I thought about these. I buy t-shirts from them.



http://www.cafepress.com/+quotthink_2012quot_bumper_sticker,368550311

http://www.cafepress.com/+last_day_1202013_january_20_2013_tshirt,273101539

http://www.cafepress.com/+are_you_better_off_now,392044147

http://www.cafepress.com/+hope_and_change_bumper_sticker,390753265

http://www.cafepress.com/+honk_if_i_pay_your_mortgage_bumper_sticker,365067299

http://www.cafepress.com/+bankrupt_america_bumper_sticker,365653651

And the one I bought for my son who just got his BA in Political Science....

http://www.cafepress.com/+bring_back_the_constitution_tshirt,196384867


----------



## DeanS (Oct 22, 2010)

Let me clear up a few points Candy! 

Number one...only people who are older than we are should be considered ancient! If you're active and can still keep up with your children (or grandchildren)...you're NOT ancient!

Number two...I love the bumperstickers! But they don't scratch the surface of what I think or feel about the current administration! And to be blunt (but without saying too much), one of Tom's other 'hobbies' would fit in well as the ultimate solution to this worthless regime! ENOUGH SAID (unless Tom allows me to elaborate)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Number three...I love how this segued into Cory selling prickly pears...BAD ***!



Tom said:


> Oh, I'll be voting. That's for sure. Bye Bye Babs.



OH YEAH!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought they helicoptered him in and out, but they only did it on e way? You would think that after the last time he came here and how much anger there was they would have helicoptered him both ways.


----------



## Candy (Oct 23, 2010)

Dean although I don't care for Obama either I respect the fact that he is our president and I also respect the fact that you don't care for him at all, but I think that your photo has went too far.  I myself do not think that is funny.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 23, 2010)

It wasn't mine! It's on google and it was just a play on what David said in his post...it wasn't meant to offend...but it looks like the mods pulled it and that's probably for the best.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 23, 2010)

DeanS said:


> It wasn't mine! It's on google and it was just a play on what David said in his post...it wasn't meant to offend...but it looks like the mods pulled it and that's probably for the best.



Can you PM me the photo?


----------



## Josh (Oct 23, 2010)

I pulled the image because we really don't want to attract that type of attention. You all are free to express your opinions but we don't want someone to misconstrue that as an intention or motive. Afterall, a picture is worth a thousand words.e


----------



## DeanS (Oct 23, 2010)

Josh said:


> I pulled the image because we really don't want to attract that type of attention. You all are free to express your opinions but we don't want someone to misconstrue that as an intention or motive. Afterall, a picture is worth a thousand words.e



TOTALLY understood! Again! My apologies to anyone I may have offended!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> more pics here...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/neontommy/sets/72157625088773287/with/5106234352/



Cory were you lucky enough to get to attend?





bettinge said:


> Come on Cory.....who cares.



I do!





Candy said:


> I respect the fact that he is our president and I also respect the fact that you don't care for him at all, but I think that your photo has went too far.  I myself do not think that is funny.



My opinion also.





Josh said:


> I pulled the image



Thank you very much Josh!


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 24, 2010)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chadk (Oct 24, 2010)

Reminds of the "we will not rest" promises Obama keeps making... then going off and beating Bush in number of golfing days... Exotic family vacations supporting non-us economies while chastising Americans for going to Vegas.... Waiting so long to act on the Gulf oil spill disaster....

Now his idea of "not resting" while hunting terrorists, fighting the jobless issue, building the economy, solving the immagration issue, etc etc... is apparently cruising around the country trying to get his minions re-elected in states where Democrats have historically dominated....

He'll get plenty of rest after the 2012 election 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhYSgPZ41WU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTRHkRqIjs4


----------



## bettinge (Oct 25, 2010)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



chadk said:


> He'll get plenty of rest after the 2012 election



We can only hope...... and vote!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2010)

chadk said:


> He'll get plenty of rest after the 2012 election



Only if a better candidate comes forward, none did in the last election and so far, I don't see any good ones in the future either. That being said, I do believe this thread is in a photo area, not a debate zone, so we need to watch ourselves that we don't get into a political debate here.


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 25, 2010)

I think it's hilarious how difficult it's been to get a photo of the front of him without a teleprompter in the way. He uses them when he's talking to 3rd graders, and still screws up his words LOL. We are being governed by a teleprompter.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 25, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Only if a better candidate comes forward



I was talking to the manager of the post office the other day...he'd make a better president...right now I'm ready to vote for...
*TED NUGENT*

Seriously, I saw *Jon Voight* and *Rudy Giuliani* on Fox a month ago or so...and they would run circles around this guy...he sucks...plain and simple!


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 25, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> chadk said:
> 
> 
> > He'll get plenty of rest after the 2012 election
> ...



+1


----------



## Angi (Oct 25, 2010)

I think we had a better candidate, but Obama still won. I would not be suprised if he won again.
And if you see this Cory please PM me the info on how to order Mazuri.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 25, 2010)

To order Mazuri, simply click on the link in my signature. It's an automatic checkout process for people living in the USA.


----------

